
Trump signs new space policy directive to send Americans to Moon, Mars - kodis
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-signs-new-space-policy-directive-at-white-house-live-stream/
======
igravious
Nasa press release: [https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/new-space-policy-
directiv...](https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/new-space-policy-directive-
calls-for-human-expansion-across-solar-system)

The Repubs and Dems have been playing political football (um, soccer) with the
National Space Council.

    
    
       “
       The Space Policy Directive 1, as it's called, was based 
       on recommendations of the National Space Council, which 
       Trump directed to reestablish in June to advise and help 
       implement his space policy with exploration as a national 
       priority.
    
       The council was first created in 1989 during the 
       administration of President George H.W. Bush but later 
       disbanded in 1993 under President Bill Clinton.
    
       It marked a return to the vision of President George W. 
       Bush, whose Constellation program aimed to return 
       astronauts to the moon by 2020 and then go on to Mars.
    
       However, Constellation was cancelled in 2010 by then-
       President Barack Obama, on the grounds that Americans 
       "have been there before" and that "there's a lot more of 
       space to explore."
       “[0]
    

Here's hoping that whoever follows Trump leaves the Space Policy Directive in
place. Regardless, the US has by far and away the most planned and funded
future moon missions:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_missions_to_the_Moon#F...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_missions_to_the_Moon#Funded)
– China, Japan, and India are ramping up.

[0]
[http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201712/12/WS5a2f3829a3108bc8c...](http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201712/12/WS5a2f3829a3108bc8c6721d49_2.html)

